# Propane info



## rmac (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to shop around to see if I can leverage my supplier into droppping my rate a bit. Does anyone know of a website that lists current average retail propane prices by county or state?  I know there are agencies that provide this info, but I can't seem to find any recent data.  I just paid 3.91/gallon and I use about 850 gal/year for heat, hot water, dryer and stove. 
Thanks!


----------



## Redox (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a secret!  The price is set by the dealer and they don't want you to comparison shop.  Maybe we can get Gasbuddy to add them to their website??  It seems to me that propane is the worst when it comes to consistency in pricing.  I have heard of people paying over $4/gal for small quantities and less than $2/gal when you are married to the dealer's daughter.   ;-) 

For a reference, I ran into a driver for Suburban Propane last week and he told me their current price was $2.89 a gal for residences in southern MD.  Your mileage will definitely vary...

Chris


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Sep 17, 2008)

Once again Fairfield County, CT prices blow everyone elses away......yeah for me! 

Suburban Propane contract rates: 
250 gallons 
$4.39/gallon (pay 20% down, then balance in monthly payments 
$4.19/gallon (pay balance in full now) 

plus the annual tank rental fee of about $100. 

I hate them more than the cable company. 

Even though I put in a brand new 95% effiecent Amana furnace last year, thank god for my pellet stove.
Got 3.5 tons in the basement ready to go. 
The pellet stove is in the basement.  I only use the propane furnace to take the chill out of the main living floor.  Then when the stove gets hot, it can generally keep the upstairs at temp. I dont run the stove 24/7.  No one is home during the day, so I just fire the stove up when I get home after work and within a couple hours the whole house is warm and toasty. 

Thank god I have a small ranch and not one of those monster Mcmansions.


----------



## DaleZ (Sep 19, 2008)

In NYS there is     http://www.nyserda.org/        probably not the same for NJ but should serve as a decent reference.


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 19, 2008)

You need to get yourself some supplemental wood heat.   Also, if you own your tank, that will give you some leaverage.


----------



## Ken45 (Sep 27, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Also, if you own your tank, that will give you some leaverage.



Not only leverage, but often a lower price too!   If you rent the tank, the propane price is usually higher than if you own it.   Of course if you own it, you can comparison shop.

Of course you also have to consider the reliability of the supplier.  Some years back we were dependent on a certain national outfit.  Multiple calls for a refill (we had bought the tank from them) got empty promises.  I finally called the national emergency number and they came out.  We had a half gallon left in the 800 gallon tank in ten degree weather!    I switched suppliers after that!

Ken


----------



## eschills (Oct 4, 2008)

On Long Island the quotes vary by usage as well. I was quoted $3.21 per for a pool heater account, and $3.89 per for a hot water heater account. The more potential for use the lower the price. And every supplier is different. You would figure the more fuel they are using, and manpower the are paying for more frequent deliveries, the more they would charge for Propane. I was debating on replacing my old oil fired water heater with a tankless propane water heater, but the varying price worries me.


----------

